# New Wheel Cleaner



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys

just finished off my 5 litres of AB very cherry non acid And fancy a change this time to see what else good is out there

what you guys recommend ??


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you tried bilberry?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Smartwheels :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Britemax iron cleans a decontaminates and doesn't smell bad either,or idf you're looking for an out and out wheel cleaner AS smartwheels


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Bradders said:


> Have you tried bilberry?


Been looking looks the only good option

there's not alot of wheel cleaners been released this year


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

suspal said:


> Britemax iron cleans a decontaminates and doesn't smell bad either,or idf you're looking for an out and out wheel cleaner AS smartwheels


Cheers:thumb:

Dont use autosmart and dont need iron remover its for sealed wheels when soapy water wont do the job


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

GLN said:


> Cheers:thumb:
> 
> Dont use autosmart and dont need iron remover its for sealed wheels when soapy water wont do the job


If that's what you want it for then CG Diablo Gel is very good :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Smartwheels :thumb:


+1 for that


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

GLN said:


> Been looking looks the only good option
> 
> there's not alot of wheel cleaners been released this year


Love the Bilberry from Valet pro - smells good and is a concentrate so very cost effective 

Ben


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Another vote for AutoSmart Smart Wheels. Use it through a foaming sprayer for amazing application and results!!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

smart wheels diluted down is a great cleaner


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Bilberry isn't in the same league as very cherry. I hated bilberry I really did.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I am not a massive fan of bilberry, says it can be diluted upto about 1:20 but I found it was only any good at about 1:6 of higher.

I really like autoglym wheel cleaner but I'm gonna try smart wheels next as I really like the autosmart stuff I've tried so far.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Espuma Revolution for me wasn't that impressed with Very Cherry or Bilberry

Revolution does a very good job


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried bilberry through a foam sprayer? I'm struggling to get it to stay on the wheels long enough to do a good job. Had about a week of brake dust on a car the other day and it didn't sit long enough to touch it any more than astonish wheel cleaner would.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

AF Imperial is fantastic especially through a foaming spray head as is Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels (£4 at Morrisons)


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Always had good results with bilberry


----------



## sergeant (May 20, 2011)

I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but on sealed wheels you will need a ph neutral wheel cleaner.

I have used Bilt hamber autowheel (Built in iron remover), Orchard Autocare wheel cleanse and Sonax full effect wheel cleaner which is the same as autowheel. All 3 are excellant.

I am sure there are other products such as Stjarnagloss hjul but I have not used this and there is very little information available about the company never mind the wheel cleaner.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

sergeant said:


> I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but on sealed wheels you will need a ph neutral wheel cleaner.
> 
> I have used Bilt hamber autowheel (Built in iron remover), Orchard Autocare wheel cleanse and Sonax full effect wheel cleaner which is the same as autowheel. All 3 are excellant.
> 
> I am sure there are other products such as Stjarnagloss hjul but I have not used this and there is very little information available about the company never mind the wheel cleaner.


Bilt Hamber +1 its great


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

IanG said:


> Espuma Revolution for me wasn't that impressed with Very Cherry or Bilberry
> 
> Revolution does a very good job


Another vote here for Espuma, after a shot with Bilberry, its not even in the same league.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Bilt hamber Autowheel


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

If its on sealed wheels then I think billberry will be the one . It's not very strong so shouldn't remove your sealant 


On unsealed wheels its got to be AS smart wheels cleaning power as awsome 

billberry I find is pretty much useless on unsealed wheels , smells nice tho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse we can send you a sample to try if you want...


----------



## PeeJay222 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ronnie said:


> Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse we can send you a sample to try if you want...


I'd be interested in this to compare against bilberry, not sure I'm fully satisfied with bilberry so on the market for a replacement.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or Maxolen Wheel Cleaner for me :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I use AF Imperial diluted 2/1 through a foaming head. On painted wheels it gives a touchless clean when power washed off, very impressed..


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like to try Orchard Autocare wheel cleanse, any samples Ronnie


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Two best, without doubt - Bilt Hamber's wheel cleaner and Sonax's Xtreme Total effect cleaner. BH's is better value and 99% as good a sonax too


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse we can send you a sample to try if you want...


Sent you a PM about a few other samples would mind trying this as well if your offering


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep Pm me for samples just in and am replying to emails now many thanks


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The wheel cleaner we use as our reference product and always compare others to is the Sonax Xtreme wheel cleaner plus. I have to admit after using it again today it is still the best, it's un-believeable how well it cleans and degreases. with agitation you can get wheels spotlessly clean from one application.

Best of all 50% free at the moment


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> The wheel cleaner we use as our reference product and always compare others to is the Sonax Xtreme wheel cleaner plus. I have to admit after using it again today it is still the best, it's un-believeable how well it cleans and degreases. with agitation you can get wheels spotlessly clean from one application.
> 
> Best of all 50% free at the moment


Think I'll be trying this once my bilberry runs out. First thing though is fix/replace my power washer as it went pop yesterday


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> The wheel cleaner we use as our reference product and always compare others to is the Sonax Xtreme wheel cleaner plus. I have to admit after using it again today it is still the best, it's un-believeable how well it cleans and degreases. with agitation you can get wheels spotlessly clean from one application.
> 
> Best of all 50% free at the moment


Can't see this on your website - is that because it's out of stock? Thanks.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> Can't see this on your website - is that because it's out of stock? Thanks.


I can't link to it, but it's called Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner. It genuinely is the best wheel cleaner I've tested and we use it now as a benchmark for others.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I can vouch for the Sonax wheel cleaner, it's very good with serious bleeding.

One gripe is the wasteful sprayer, it spits the product out rather than sprays, so I used far more than was necessary to get it in every part of the alloy.

Could decant into a different bottle but shouldn't have to really.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Revolution, good value for money because of dilution rates and excellent performance


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another vote for BH Auto wheel


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

I just saw a video of Espuma Revolution on you tube, very impressive!


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The new 1Z Einszett Colour-Tec wheel cleaner is very good too. Bleeds more for me than the Sonax. Decent price too.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard autocare wheel cleanse. We can sort a sample for you to try if you would like acid and caustic free also dilutes upto 10:1.


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

I've recently started using Chemical Guys Diablo, and it's fantastic, so far, used it on about 3 cars.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

maniacavenger said:


> I've recently started using Chemical Guys Diablo, and it's fantastic, so far, used it on about 3 cars.


You like it? I've had it a while and it does the job but hasn't blown me away. Do you dilute it down?


----------

